# What's wrong with these Cherry trees?



## Sapling (Apr 27, 2008)

We just bought a house in the fall and have finally had a chance to get out in the yard. Today I noticed some wound-like openings on a row of Cherry trees which seem to have some pitch / sap built up around the openings. Some of the bark is peeling back as well. I am familiar with Black Knot but this does not look like Black Knot. I am some what unfamiliar with Cherry trees....any ideas?


----------



## rbtree (Apr 27, 2008)

That looks like gummosis, which could be been a reaction of some earlier pathogen or scarring....

do a google search, there's a ton of info...not much can be done....


----------



## Sapling (Apr 27, 2008)

Before we even moved into the house we removed a Schubert...it was covered in black knot and had old ripped wounds which had healed over. It was an UGLY tree. It is not very often I think a tree is ugly but this thing was horrible. I guess the previous homeowners did not care for their trees (all too common around here). It probably spread to the smaller Cherry trees. Too bad....they provide great privacy from the neighbours and of course the blossoms would be beautiful.

I will do my research and do what I can to save them.
Thanks!


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 1, 2008)

Sapling said:


> We just bought a house in the fall and have finally had a chance to get out in the yard. Today I noticed some wound-like openings on a row of Cherry trees which seem to have some pitch / sap built up around the openings. Some of the bark is peeling back as well. I am familiar with Black Knot but this does not look like Black Knot. I am some what unfamiliar with Cherry trees....any ideas?



Canker disease get some agri fos and pentra bark and hose em down they should stop bleeding.


----------



## Sapling (May 27, 2008)

*update & treatment options*

I posted regarding my cherry tree a while ago...see above. Now that spring has arrived the gooey stuff is 'pooling' on the trees. Someone told me to use copper sulfate. What is it and what will this do?
Any other opinions and/or options...I don't want to remove them.


----------



## woodville (May 28, 2008)

Also check into lesser peach tree borer- not sure if it travels that far north.


----------



## cwelvy (May 28, 2008)

*fire blight*

Fire Blight,
Fire blight, caused by the bacterium Erwinia amylovora, is a common and frequently destructive bacterial disease of pome fruit trees and other related plants. Pear and quince trees are extremely susceptible. Apple, crabapple, and Pyracantha species are also frequently damaged. Fire blight occasionally attacks hawthorn (Crataegus species), Spiraea, Cotoneaster, toyon (Photinia species), juneberry or serviceberry (Amelanchier species), loquat, mountain ash (Sorbus species), and other related plants. Fire blight infections can destroy limbs and even entire shrubs or trees.
In spring, disease symptoms can appear as soon as trees begin active growth. The first sign is a watery, light tan bacterial ooze that exudes from branch, twig, or trunk cankers (small to large areas of bark killed by the pathogen during previous seasons). The ooze turns dark after exposure to air, leaving dark streaks on branches or trunks. However, cankers may be inconspicuous and infections may not be noticed until later in spring when flowers, shoots, and/or young fruit shrivel and blacken. When the pathogen spreads from blossoms into wood, the newly infected wood underneath the bark has pink to orange-red streaks. Fire blight may also spread into wood surrounding an overwintering canker. If the bark is cut away from the edge of an active canker, reddish flecking can be seen in the wood adjacent to the canker margin. This flecking represents new infections caused by bacteria as they move out to infect healthy wood. As the canker expands, the infected wood dies, turns brown, and dries out; areas of dead tissue become sunken, and cracks often develop in the bark at the edges of the canker. The pathogen tends to move in trees from the infection site toward the roots. In fall, leaves on infected pear shoots often turn red and then black. 
Treatment google A very weak (about 0.5%) Bordeaux mixture or other copper fungicide applied several times as blossoms open can reduce new infections, but will not eliminate all new infections nor those already existing in wood.
Sorry so big. I just dealt with it.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 29, 2008)

Agri-Fos and pentra bark for bacterial canker?


----------

